# February Acquisitions



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got these in light beige. Decided to get them cuffed.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Socks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thumbs up for Wigwam. I need a pair of salt and pepper socks like those on the left.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Patrick06790 said:


> Socks!


EL-PINE's! The original Wool Raggs and my all-time favorites! I do not believe I have seen the color on the lower left. Would you mind telling me what it is? Thanks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Having looked at the page on their website, I think that's the olive.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah! Thank you very much.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

New Pendleton virgin wool Blackwatch shirt


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Billax said:


> EL-PINE's! The original Wool Raggs and my all-time favorites! I do not believe I have seen the color on the lower left. Would you mind telling me what it is? Thanks.


Olive is correct.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

1 pair Jack Donnelly khakis
1 pair Duckhead khakis.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

smujd: How do they compare?

Speaking of khakis -- Took the LE chinos out for a test drive today. As I should have predicted, they did not follow my request for a 1.75" cuff and made standard 1.5" cuffs. In fact, one of them seems a bit smaller than the other! I might just turn them into plain hems, as I plan to wear them casually anyways.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> smujd: How do they compare?
> 
> Speaking of khakis -- Took the LE chinos out for a test drive today. As I should have predicted, they did not follow my request for a 1.75" cuff and made standard 1.5" cuffs. In fact, one of them seems a bit smaller than the other! I might just turn them into plain hems, as I plan to wear them casually anyways.


Same happened to me. Did a return recently due to a bad hem job. Also, I noticed a recent site revision wiped out my standard saved special instructions for a 1.75" cuff for any pants in an order. It had stood untouched for a few years, but I had to add it back.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bought these AE Bradleys from the Hitch-N-Post on eBay. An impulse buy, Lord knows I don't need another pair of split-toes.

They have a sort of "pool of barf" look in photos but in reality they are rather nice. If they had a double sole they'd be better. 

Maybe "skin of the mutant" rather than "pool of barf."


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> Same happened to me. Did a return recently due to a bad hem job. Also, I noticed a recent site revision wiped out my standard saved special instructions for a 1.75" cuff for any pants in an order. It had stood untouched for a few years, but I had to add it back.


That's a shame. I certainly like them better than any Dockers I've seen or tried on (the fabric alone is better, along with the overall quality). Maybe I should just get my LE trousers unhemmed from now on.

I'm at a crossroads at the moment -- do I continue getting plain hems as I did before, or should I give cuffs a chance? I'm not quite sure. I wear my chinos without a sport coat half the time anyway and I do like the clean look of a plain hem a la _Take Ivy_ (a discovery that thoroughly disproved the notion that all plain front chinos were cuffed back then).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just picked up a couple of winter clearance items, a full zip sweater (white flecks are normal) and a pair of Thinsulate-lined sheepskin gloves. I dare not mention where.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Just picked up a couple of winter clearance items, a full zip sweater (white flecks are normal) and a pair of Thinsulate-lined sheepskin gloves. I dare not mention where.


I dare. Jos. A. Bank.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Patrick06790 said:


> I dare. Jos. A. Bank.





Jovan said:


> Nope.


I recently ordered similar looking gloves from Amazon... not that either of us need them in Florida. Go on, dare to tell us where!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

A very nice J. Press Shaggy Dog, in white, from Brother sporto55


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

TSWalker said:


> I recently ordered similar looking gloves from Amazon... not that either of us need them in Florida. Go on, dare to tell us where!


Oh, but I will need them where I'm moving. An overcoat would complete the ensemble.

Let's just say that where I got these two items can be a bullseye for certain things.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

and you didn't pickup any argyles while you were at it?


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I had an Amazon credit to spend. It was between a pair of Bills and a pair of Mark McNairy for Bass blucher mocs. I went with the mocs.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Jovan said:


> That's a shame. I certainly like them better than any Dockers I've seen or tried on (the fabric alone is better, along with the overall quality). Maybe I should just get my LE trousers unhemmed from now on.
> 
> *I'm at a crossroads at the moment -- do I continue getting plain hems as I did before, or should I give cuffs a chance?* I'm not quite sure. I wear my chinos without a sport coat half the time anyway and I do like the clean look of a plain hem a la _Take Ivy_ (a discovery that thoroughly disproved the notion that all plain front chinos were cuffed back then).


I believe it was John Lennon who sang "All we are saying...is give cuffs a chance".

Brian


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Kind of a busy weekend for me...

Got a cotton crewneck LL Bean "jeans sweater," reddish-pink, and a Swiss Army surplus greatcoat, both of which were my dads, but they don't fit him now. I also got a pair of Wranglers in the mail, because I figured they'd beat Costco jeans.

Went thrifting, and found a Cricketeer 3-piece suit (which needs a lot of tailoring), a Botany 500 suit (I didn't have a summer-weight wool suit, and it was 50 cents), and a Brooks Bros 3/2 sack, in navy serge, which is an orphan, but only until I stitch on brass buttons.

I also got a pair of brown suede desert boots at Old Navy. Not the best quality, but comfortable, and worth the fifteen dollars they're asking (especially since I had a coupon to spend).

Not a bad haul, all told, especially since I found my dad a Donegal tweed blazer and an HSM overcoat at the thrift.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> and you didn't pickup any argyles while you were at it?


I don't see the big deal about "Targyles", personally.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I don't see the big deal about "Targyles", personally.


1. Socks need to be inexpensive, because they usually wear out so quickly.
2. Targyles are inexpensive.
3. Some of them are also relatively good-looking, for the price.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

My dark brown Filson 257 dreams came true on ebay last night. Thanks to the super bowl drawing people away from driving up the price.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> 1. Socks need to be inexpensive, because they usually wear out so quickly.
> 2. Targyles are inexpensive.
> 3. Some of them are also relatively good-looking, for the price.


Fair enough. It might also be that I'm not into argyles as much as I used to be.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Although I won't have occasion to wear it anytime soon, I just nabbed the Shetland Shawl Cardigan at RL Rugby. If anyone else wants one, I suggest they get it now. There's an extra 25% off certain sales items including this one, which brought it down to $59.99 before tax and shipping.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just came back from Orvis where I was returning a few things and picked up a leather hoof pick belt. I like that it's got feathered edges and a leather lining. Made in USA. Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Jovan - did you end up ordering your normal sweater size, or did you size up?



Jovan said:


> Although I won't have occasion to wear it anytime soon, I just nabbed the Shetland Shawl Cardigan at RL Rugby. If anyone else wants one, I suggest they get it now. There's an extra 25% off certain sales items including this one, which brought it down to $59.99 before tax and shipping.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I sized up. I'll see how that works. I don't want the band so tight around my rear (which I do have a fair amount of) that the bottom buttons splay open like on the model.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

3 pairs of M2's at Bills Khakis, 2 Orvis zip-up vintage football jersey, a slim navy Baracuta G9, and whatever argyle socks I decide tonight that goes best with my new chinos)


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Oh, and a Prince of Wales "tweed" Bills Khakis pants that I got tonight from STP; my personal project is to decide what I can do with it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Lieutenant: Sounds like a great haul! If you want some constructive criticism of your outfits, be sure to post pictures in one (or both) of the "WAYW" threads.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Lieutenant: Sounds like a great haul! If you want some constructive criticism of your outfits, be sure to post pictures in one (or both) of the "WAYW" threads.


Making good use of the tax return). Still having difficulty on socks but, somehow, I will get through it:biggrin2:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Lieutenant said:


> Oh, and a Prince of Wales "tweed" Bills Khakis pants that I got tonight from STP; my personal project is to decide what I can do with it.


Good get: try 'em with a blue blazer.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I've promised myself I'd try to get through the month without acquiring any clothes whatsoever. The urge is surprisingly strong, however. Perhaps it really is an addiction?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It is. It really is. I'm making use of my tax return as well...


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

LE Navy Crew Neck Sweater
LE Plain Front Wide Wale Cordory Trousers


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> Good get: try 'em with a blue blazer.


I am not sure if that will look well. Here is the link to it; says they are olive drab with russet windowpanes.

Thought of a black fine knit v neck sweater to possibly pair with it...its a step beyond what I normally chose to deal with, but I was feeling reckless!


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

And welcome aboard FJW!


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Lieutenant said:


> I am not sure if that will look well. Here is the link to it; says they are olive drab with russet windowpanes.
> 
> Thought of a black fine knit v neck sweater to possibly pair with it...its a step beyond what I normally chose to deal with, but I was feeling reckless!


The picture leaves something to be desired for telling exactly what the color looks like. I think the black v neck would be an interesting option,I second the blue blazer recommendation. I would just be careful with the patterning of your jacket should you decide to wear them in an odd trouser capacity. Please post some pictures once they arrive!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Actually, I've seen good examples of olive coloured trousers working well with a navy blazer here.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Received a rather pleasant, but unexpected suprise late Thursday afternoon, as the UPS driver dropped a pair of AE Carlsbad loafers at my front door. Having just ordered the shoes sometime around 10:00AM on Wednesday, that was a decidedly prompt delivery. The Carlsbads are crafted in walnut calf and are a penny loafer design, featuring a woven walnut calf vamp...perfect for wear during the coming summer months! Kudos to AE for a great shoe and an incredibly fast delivery. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just received the Rugby Shetland Shawl Cardigan. Going Large rather than Medium was a good decision. I'll let you guys judge for yourself though. (Apologies for the taciturn look.)


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

^^^

I think it looks great. Good purchase. You wouldn't want it tighter, would you? It looks cuddly, but I'll defer to your girl friend's judgment.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Valkyrie said:


> ^^^
> 
> I think it looks great. Good purchase. You wouldn't want it tighter, would you? It looks cuddly, but I'll defer to your girl friend's judgment.


I agree, I can't image being comfortable in a medium. That looks just right.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

and is it not such wonderful surprises that makes the day brighter)


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Received a rather pleasant, but unexpected suprise late Thursday afternoon, as the UPS driver dropped a pair of AE Carlsbad loafers at my front door. Having just ordered the shoes sometime around 10:00AM on Wednesday, that was a decidedly prompt delivery. The Carlsbads are crafted in walnut calf and are a penny loafer design, featuring a woven walnut calf vamp...perfect for wear during the coming summer months! Kudos to AE for a great shoe and an incredibly fast delivery. :thumbs-up:


I was going to ask if it was from Zappos (they gave me the next day package once) but I see that was AE? Very nice, very good for them.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

jwooten said:


> The picture leaves something to be desired for telling exactly what the color looks like. I think the black v neck would be an interesting option,I second the blue blazer recommendation. I would just be careful with the patterning of your jacket should you decide to wear them in an odd trouser capacity. Please post some pictures once they arrive!


I have always had trouble pairing blue and green...I will be glad to consider it. But you are right about the photo; I probably would have passed them by if I wasn't on a Bills kick right now.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

leisureclass said:


> My dark brown Filson 257 dreams came true on ebay last night. Thanks to the super bowl drawing people away from driving up the price.


I just looked it up on Filson's website. Very nice! My goal is to reach the position in life when I can get myself their Leather Field Satchel


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Valkyrie said:


> ^^^
> 
> I think it looks great. Good purchase. You wouldn't want it tighter, would you? It looks cuddly, but I'll defer to your girl friend's judgment.


Thanks. But shhh -- I shouldn't even be making clothing purchases right now! The Trad Thrift Exchange and various winter clearance sales are a dangerous thing.



Lieutenant said:


> I agree, I can't image being comfortable in a medium. That looks just right.


Yeah, looks just right to me too. It's not like I'll be wearing this underneath anything besides a pea/duffel coat anyway.

By the way, you can quote multiple people by clicking the little *"+* button at the bottom right of each post you want to respond to, then reply to the thread as normal. It's better than making several posts in a row and bumping the thread to another page when it isn't necessary.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Got in an old London Fog single-breasted raincoat from Ebay. Interestingly, it still had its "London Fog Maincoats" and "Jordan Marsh" tags. I got a good deal on an old stock(ish) raincoat, needless to say. The tag says $125, which is (I think) more than the real (aka sale) price of a modern London Fog, not to mention inflation.

On a related note, anyone have good tips on cleaning light-colored raincoats?


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Kreiger said:


> Got in an old London Fog single-breasted raincoat from Ebay. Interestingly, it still had its "London Fog Maincoats" and "Jordan Marsh" tags. I got a good deal on an old stock(ish) raincoat, needless to say. The tag says $125, which is (I think) more than the real (aka sale) price of a modern London Fog, not to mention inflation.
> 
> On a related note, anyone have good tips on cleaning light-colored raincoats?


Funny you mention that...today I dug out of the closet a nearly new Brooks Brothers trench that is now to big for me...it had some of those black "smudges" on the back; I tried using a little detergent and hot water but it didn't work. Took it to the cleaners, pointed out the problem, and am hoping for the best.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Just ordered a pair of Anglo American Bakerville frames for new glasses, in tortoise on yellow window. Hope they fit, they don't seem available to try on in Sweden anywhere. But they were only 95£ freight included so I thought I'd try.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I was on the fence about this for a while, but decided to put a bid in at the last second. What do you gents think? Worth it or not?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Buttoning is a little low, but apart from that it looks good.

Just got in another special item:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, that's a gorgeous watch! Can you tell us about it?



Jovan said:


> Buttoning is a little low, but apart from that it looks good.
> 
> Just got in another special item:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not much to say except it isn't vintage or made of precious metal, but works for my purposes.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Brand? Movement?


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

+2 on that great watch, Jovan.

I've been longing for summer recently even in this mild winter so I had to start ordering summer items. I've been wearing madras shirts for 50 years but I have never had one with long sleeves so I decided to be adventurous and I ordered this one www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=310&Product_Id=1521761

I also couldn't resist the Cladmen final sale so I ordered the Bills Cramerton khakis for $60.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

tocqueville: As far as I know, the eBay seller I got it from makes them, so I have no clue. I mainly got it (along with the lapel pin) as a costume accessory as it was inexpensive and suited my needs.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Cosplay?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not saying. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Following in the footsteps of Trip and Jovan...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Vintage suede brogues from Carroll & Company. These are American made, I believe, but I'm unsure of the manufacturer. They have a partial canvas lining, full suicide heels.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Those look really good, Alan!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ArtVandalay said:


> Following in the footsteps of Trip and Jovan...


Awesome. It's nice how versatile this thing is. Your look is one of casual insouciance, whereas I'm currently wearing mine with a BB#4 repp tie and white OCBD shirt.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

Just received a set of monogrammed blazer buttons for my BB sack blazer. I chose the 24kt plated with the circular monogram. I got a good price and nice service from Dann online. They don't have the easiest site to navigate, but they carry nice things at reasonable prices.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Awesome. It's nice how versatile this thing is. Your look is one of casual insouciance, whereas I'm currently wearing mine with a BB#4 repp tie and white OCBD shirt.


It's a great sweater. I copied your look a couple days later and got several compliments. I'm just sad that I won't be able to wear it much until next fall.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Waiting for a pair of LE tailored fit casual chinos to be delivered. But I'm on the fence with the LE Dark Mahogany Houndstooth Jacket... on sale for $149 + Free Shipping. Also looking a picking up my first pair of Allen Edmonds...looking at the Kenwood. 

Only have 5 more days, no wait it's Leap Year, 6 more days to make up my mind!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got Kenwoods and Walden if you're thinking of that style. I prefer the Walden a bit more because the fit is better for me but the Kenwood is nice because of the beefroll.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ArtVandalay said:


> It's a great sweater. I copied your look a couple days later and got several compliments. I'm just sad that I won't be able to wear it much until next fall.


Yeah, same here sadly.

I got compliments on my ensemble as well. I wore it to a softball game.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

FJW said:


> Waiting for a pair of LE tailored fit casual chinos to be delivered. But I'm on the fence with the LE Dark Mahogany Houndstooth Jacket... on sale for $149 + Free Shipping. Also looking a picking up my first pair of Allen Edmonds...looking at the Kenwood.
> 
> Only have 5 more days, no wait it's Leap Year, 6 more days to make up my mind!


There's no guarantee it will happen again, especially considering the recent trend in LE promos, but that jacket could be had in November for $85. If it got down to that point then and you're leaning against grabbing it at $149, it may be wise to wait a bit more. Don't hold me to it, though.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Taken Aback said:


> There's no guarantee it will happen again, especially considering the recent trend in LE promos, but that jacket could be had in November for $85. If it got down to that point then and you're leaning against grabbing it at $149, it may be wise to wait a bit more. Don't hold me to it, though.


Thanks...as it's not on my 'need' list only on my 'want' list, maybe I'll wait.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Walking about the Outlet Mall, Saturday AM; good company (the wife), good exercise (the walk) and, last but not least, BB was hosting a tie sale, three for $69. Yes they were the 346 series ties, but the appeal of the designs, potential savings or perhaps 'all of the above', proved irresistable and three new ties were added to my mix! Five older ties were "culled from the herd" and are destined for the Goodwill Store or the Church resale shop.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Just ordered this from the Cordial Churchman:


It's the 'James'.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Book sale. Good reference


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. The perfect coffee table book for so many, herein.  Seriously, I suspect The Complete Book of Tartan will provide for some pretty interesting reading!


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Late last night I recieved a text from my BB guy telling me that my chukkas were finally in, and this morning I got to stop by and do a taste test. The box they came in looked like it had been through warehouse hell and back, but the shoes inside were perfect, and fit just as well. Hopefully this rain will subside soon so I will be ble to wear them before it gets too late in the year.

I also picked up a new Locharon Makinzie tartan tie and BB lux line shirt, as well as yesterday getting lucky at the local used bookstore and picked up a Leibovitz book for the girl, and a Jonvelle book for myself.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Takai said:


> Late last night I recieved a text from my BB guy telling me that my chukkas were finally in, and this morning I got to stop by and do a taste test. The box they came in looked like it had been through warehouse hell and back, but the shoes inside were perfect, and fit just as well. Hopefully this rain will subside soon so I will be ble to wear them before it gets too late in the year.
> 
> I also picked up a new Locharon Makinzie tartan tie and BB lux line shirt, as well as yesterday getting lucky at the local used bookstore and picked up a Leibovitz book for the girl, and a Jonvelle book for myself.


Congrats on your acquisitions. Unfortunately, this is the "February Acquisitions" thread from 2012.


----------

